

If I taught full stack RoR dev in SF for $30/2 hours would you come? - alexgrande


======
tptacek
Thirty dollars? That's much too low. Rates for training typically build in
premiums for the time it takes to build courseware and for the fact that
course delivery is very demanding. A $5-10k day (for the trainer) is not at
all outside the norm for in-person training. There are plenty of open-
enrollment classes that are in the $1-3k/attendee range.

If you're giving the class just to figure out how your courseware works, or to
dip your toes in the water --- I do both somewhat regularly (as in, a few
times in the last 5 years), just do free. $30 isn't even enough to work well
as earnest money.

~~~
subrat_rout
It depends on several factors. How good is the tutor is and how long tutor has
experience in RoR programming. If somebody is starting out to develop a
customer base then this is perhaps a good start. I agree the price is low but
If he completely new(I mean having less recognition) in this area is planning
to take a dozen or two students per session then the price is ok.

If it is targeted at intermediate level, I would certainly be glad to take it.

------
impendia
This is comparable to the hourly rate for lessons I took for fun or otherwise
for personal benefit. Swing dance lessons, improv comedy, etc.

I'm not seeking to learn RoR, but your rate strikes me as extremely
reasonable. tptacek suggests that it's too low; I'll just say that if I wanted
to invest 2 hours in this, I'd certainly also be willing to invest $30.

------
jparishy
This is interesting. I like teaching and have thought about doing something
similar for iOS development in/around NYC as a means of supplemental income
but I haven't quite worked out how to go about it yet.

I'd be really interested in hearing how this goes for you!

------
gtani
What's the target audience, are you going to filter by, say, DBAs, QA
engineers and those conversant in django/java/PHP who're crossing over vs.
people getting started in dev?

------
bartonfink
I don't live in SF or need that sort of instruction, but that strikes me as a
bargain rate - even for group instruction.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Agreed - it sounds a lot less than you would get teaching web / programming at
your local community college.

I suggest you think of things this way - can you find 3-5 (there are three
below, so good marketing) people who would want to take a tutored course of
say two weeks. Then you need to find a community college or similar where you
can rent a room and Ethernet. The small group learning is always a better bet.

This is a pretty good idea though.

------
james678
$30 sounds like a steal

------
schoash
I would even consider flying in from EU.

------
bloometal
Yes.

------
slater
Yes.

------
auctiontheory
Yes.

------
brent_noorda
Yes

~~~
alexgrande
Sounds good! I will look into starting something. I'm at Runway shared
workspace in SF, and I can use the conference space for free. Small groups and
higher rates sounds like the plan.

